

Goodbye Microsoft, Hello Facebook (2010) - BlackJack
http://worldofsu.com/philipsu/goodbye-microsoft-hello-facebook/

======
jechen
This was posted in 2010. A little long-winded for sure, but it's good to hear
someone would have such positive things to say coming out of a 12-year tenure
at Microsoft (I have a few friends headed there after graduation).

I remember reading this post of his titled "Ten Things I Hate About Working at
Facebook" ([http://worldofsu.com/philipsu/2012/08/ten-things-i-hate-
abou...](http://worldofsu.com/philipsu/2012/08/ten-things-i-hate-about-
working-at-facebook/)). It does sound like he's having a blast there- it'd be
interesting to read a follow-up comparing the two companies.

~~~
neogodless
I didn't read through the comments of his "Ten Things" post, but it certainly
reads to me as something wholly ripe with sarcasm, in fact mocking what is
truly wrong with much of corporate America by complaining about these "flaws"
found in Facebook.

~~~
nickbarnwell
It was entirely facetious, which was missed by many here when it made an
appearance on the front page [1]

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4384029>

------
nspiegelberg
FYI: If you fast-forward to 2013, Philip Su is now heading the Engineering
office at Facebook London. He's a really nice guy and great culture fit for
the company.

Source: I work at FB. Also, just use the Googles...

~~~
trhaynes
Or the Facebooks ... <https://www.facebook.com/the.philip.su>

------
randomfool
One theory was that he was the original Mini Microsoft. No clue if true, but
the quality of mini's posts dropped around the same time he left.

------
b1daly
There is so much damn advice that comes down to "be awesome, don't suck." It's
not interesting, we need more advice for those that aspire to be average.

------
akarambir
I clicked the link thinking of another article having opinion of how Facebook
is becoming more like Microsoft(not hot, not cool). After reading the article
though, it felt good that people working there have good feeling about
Microsoft. I have lots of senior friends going to Microsoft this year.

------
sharkweek
His August 2012 post is a little less than positive --
<http://worldofsu.com/philipsu/2012/08/>

_edit_ : I'm an idiot; brain fart on a Saturday at the office

~~~
jiggy2011
Facebook conduct job interviews in a hot tub? That could feel a little
awkward.. especially since programmers not generally known for body
confidence.

~~~
chucknthem
You missed the bit that says > "[Ed: This is completely untrue, in case this
fantastical point seems plausible at first. I installed a hot tub (non-
functioning) as a conference room in Facebook Seattle. Interviews are never
done in them.]"

------
joefarish
He gave a great talk at the HNLondon Meetup on Wednesday. He's a really
entertaining speaker:

<http://vimeo.com/60896034>

------
trhaynes
Timestamps are a helpful thing to put on blog posts.

